# Ok a few questions and comments



## patrick6411 (May 12, 2009)

Ok all I joined this forum about a week ago. I am in the junk car biz. I have a few questions that I'd like to ask the forum.

First I buy junk automobiles. I cut the cats and remove the radiator and other little things like that. What are some valuable parts that may contain silver or gold in them? Do the computers on a car contain gold? I have never messed with them, most of the time I leave them in the vehicle to be crushed with the rest of the body.

Now that I have found this forum, I am finding old pc's everywhere. I'm collecting them to one day process them for the gold. I want to thank all for the great knowledge you have shared!!


----------



## leavemealone (May 12, 2009)

Theres a virtual precious metal mine in vehicles patrick.Obviously the catalytic converter contains a wealth of PGM's,but most people don't know a lot of the other parts to check.The computer(ecm) contains platinum,as well as any air bag triggers and sometimes tiltable relay switches to valet the alarm in case of being towed.Also the 02 sensor(s) and sometimes the sparkplugs,but if the plugs contain platinum they will almost always be labeled "platinum" on the outside. Theres not a lot of gold to speak of unless it has a newer stereo system,then you'll want to snip off the gold plated connections in the rear,the rca connections are almost always gold plated,however unless you are taking off the dash anyways.....its not worth it.Sometimes the "film" on the back of the instrument panel is made up of silver solder,but youd have to test each one and again the amount of recoverable silver(if it tests positive)is not much.I am sure you know a lot,if not all,of the sweet spots for copper and aluminum,but for those that arent quite as knowledgeble,the wiring,main and stereo.The feed wires for starting and charging,and the wires to the rear for the tail lights,trunk light,and fuel pump.Then theres the coils,radiator,condensor and heater,most people forget about the heater,and most newer svus have rear heater cores installed as well.Of course a lot of rims are aluminum and you can always use the tire weights for inquarting.Older hot rods had aluminum heads,and most transmission cases are aluminum(but its usually cast,not worth as much).Did I miss anything?
Johnny


----------



## qst42know (May 13, 2009)

One type of Mass airflow sensor uses a platinum wire.


----------



## patrick6411 (May 14, 2009)

Also mercury switches. I forgot about those.


----------



## bmgold (May 14, 2009)

How about relays for silver contacts?


----------



## Palladium (May 14, 2009)

qst42know said:


> One type of Mass airflow sensor uses a platinum wire.



I bought one for my car last week and it was $ 125.

If it ain't platinum they sure act like it is. :x


----------

